# bebí/bebía/he bebido



## WillyLandron

Hola,



_¡Yo *bebí* mucho en la vida!

_
_¡Yo *bebía* mucho en la vida!

_
_¡Yo *he bebido* mucho en la vida!_

¿Estas frases tienen el mismo sentido para ustedes?


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## belén

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> _¡Yo *bebí* mucho en la vida!
> 
> _
> _¡Yo *bebía* mucho en la vida!
> 
> _
> _¡Yo *he bebido* mucho en la vida!_
> ¿Estas frases tienen el mismo sentido para ustedes?
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


1. Esto lo veo en un epitafio o si resucitas entre los muertos, pero mientras estés vivo, no le veo sentido .

2. Bebía mucho, pero dejé de beber después de la enfermedad.

3. He bebido mucho en la vida, pero he dejado de beber después de la enfermedad. - lo veo igual que el 2.


Saludos,
Belén


----------



## ANFORA_ETRUSCA

Entiendo que las diferencias son muy sutiles, sin embargo, se destaca la numero 2, con el uso del imperfecto como definiendo que ya no bebes mas.

1 y 2 puden implicar que has bebido en tu pasado y en el presente puede que sigas haciendolo o no.


----------



## WillyLandron

belen said:
			
		

> 1. Esto lo veo en un epitafio o si resucitas entre los muertos, pero mientras estés vivo, no le veo sentido .
> 
> 2. Bebía mucho, pero dejé de beber después de la enfermedad.
> 
> 3. He bebido mucho en la vida, pero he dejado de beber después de la enfermedad. - lo veo igual que el 2.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén



Gracias por tu respuesta. La número uno es muy Caribe y por eso quizá no te suena normal.


----------



## belén

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Gracias por tu respuesta. La número uno es muy Caribe y por eso quizá no te suena normal.


Sí, he estado pensando y realmente soy un poco exagerada, no hace falta morirse...

Me imagino a algún viejito sentado en el malecón y diciendo.

¡¡Yo bebí mucho en la vida!!


----------



## WillyLandron

belen said:
			
		

> Sí, he estado pensando y realmente soy un poco exagerada, no hace falta morirse...
> 
> Me imagino a algún viejito sentado en el malecón y diciendo.
> 
> ¡¡Yo bebí mucho en la vida!!



Creo que en parte se debe a que ese pasado no nos parece tan *remoto *a nosotros.

En Santo Domingo decimos cosas como :

«Sí, *me puse a pensar* y realmente *exageré* un poco, no hace falta morirse...»

Lo curioso para mí es que en italiano también existe esta diferencia regional. En el norte se usa más el perfecto, como en España y el Ecuador, y en el sur más el pretérito, como en el Caribe y otras regiones del continente américano.


----------



## eric crowder

Willy I am a beginner of Spanish  ( Iyear ) .
But I understand ( i think ) the differences though subtle between
 Bebí, bebía y he bebido.
Are you trying to stimulate discussion to help some students you may have? I am a little confused and interested as to some of your more recent "posts" Please answer me in English . My spanish is not up to super dooper translation yet!!
Rgds


Eric


----------



## WillyLandron

What I wouid l ike to find out is what these sentences mean to different people. To me, they are basically the same: "I've downed a few drinks in my day." But to other people, they might give other hints. Many feel that depending on the tense, the speaker reveals his current drinking habits. It's all good. 

I speak the language in order to communicate with other people so what they think is important to me. 

Stimulate discussion? No, not for the sake of discussing something. But it's a good way to learn about the language and perhaps even about each other in the process.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> _¡Yo *bebí* mucho en la vida!_
> _¡Yo *bebía* mucho en la vida!_
> _¡Yo *he bebido* mucho en la vida!_
> ¿Estas frases tienen el mismo sentido para ustedes?
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
1. Igual que Be, sólo me imagino eso en el epitafio, en una lápida o a mi bisabuelo diciéndomelo  En cambio, puedo imaginar a alguien diciendo "_bebí _mucho en la fiesta de anoche".
2. Mmmm... coincido, otra vez, con Be. Yo _*bebía* _mucho, pero desde la enfermedad lo dejé.
3. Usaría, más bien: _*He bebido* _mucho, podrías acompañarme a casa, no puedo manejar.
Saludos
Tigger (mexicanito   )


----------



## saemon

Para mí todas tienen un significado distinto, difieren en el tiempo que ha pasado desde la última vez que bebí:

1. Dejé de beber hace mucho tiempo.

2. Dejé de beber hace un tiempo.

3. Dejé de beber hace poco tiempo.


----------



## WillyLandron

Creo que parte del problema es el dominicanismo «en la vida».

No quiere decir «en la vida». No sé como se diría en castellano pero es un frase para dar énfasis :

_Tú fastidias mucho *en la vida*_ (fastidias bastantísimo).


Gracias a todos lo que han dado sus respuestas. Si alguien quisiera opinar también, se los agradecería _mucho en la vida._


----------



## SpiceMan

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Gracias por tu respuesta. La número uno es muy Caribe y por eso quizá no te suena normal.





			
				WillyLandron said:
			
		

> En Santo Domingo decimos cosas como :
> «Sí, *me puse a pensar* y realmente *exageré* un poco, no hace falta morirse...»


¿No pensaron en venirse a vivir a Argentina? Los van a entender todos. Vosean, no usan pretérito perfecto... ¿usan futuro? En Argentina excepto en preguntas del tipo ¿Quién será a esta hora? no se usa. Compraré -> Voy a comprar. Visitaré a mi madre -> Voy a visitar a mi mamá.

Si no usan el futuro tampoco, consideren unírsenos. Lugar hay de sobra. Comida también.


----------



## WillyLandron

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> ¿No pensaron en venirse a vivir a Argentina? Los van a entender todos. Vosean, no usan pretérito perfecto... ¿usan futuro? En Argentina excepto en preguntas del tipo ¿Quién será a esta hora? no se usa. Compraré -> Voy a comprar. Visitaré a mi madre -> Voy a visitar a mi mamá.
> 
> Si no usan el futuro tampoco, consideren unírsenos. Lugar hay de sobra. Comida también.



Jajaja. Gracias por la invitación pero ya no voseomos. Incluso, creo que el domincano no imita tan bien a los argentinos. Eso del futuro no lo usamos nunca. Se escucha pero solo en las películas dobladas. Suena demasiado poético, para no decir ridículo, en el habla dominicana.

Por cierto, ¿dirías normalemente «una mujer como tú» o «una mujer como vos» en Buenos Aires ?


----------



## SpiceMan

Como vos, tu se usa como posesivo, nunca como pronombre.


----------



## WillyLandron

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Como vos, tu se usa como posesivo, nunca como pronombre.



Gracias, Spiceman.


----------



## San

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> _¡Yo *bebí* mucho en la vida!
> 
> _
> _¡Yo *bebía* mucho en la vida!
> 
> _
> _¡Yo *he bebido* mucho en la vida!_
> ¿Estas frases tienen el mismo sentido para ustedes?
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


For me, as a Spaniard, the number one has no sense, except if it's spoken with asturian accent ( or gallician or canarian ). In that case it means like the #3

The number 2 is wrong. What life?

The third is ok, I have drank very much in the past and perhaps I drink at present too.


----------



## WillyLandron

San said:
			
		

> For me, as a Spaniard, the number one has no sense, except if it's spoken with asturian accent ( or gallician or canarian ). In that case it means like the #3
> 
> The number 2 is wrong. What life?
> 
> The third is ok, I have drank very much in the past and perhaps I drink at present too.


For me, as an American, the phrase "has no sense" doesn't make any sense. It doesn't matter what accent you say it in.

Thanks for your answer and have a nice day.


----------



## Laia

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter what accent you say it in.


 
In this case I think, yes, it matters.

Asturian accent (or gallician or canarian) would use the form "bebí". Well, I agree in this point with San. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## WillyLandron

Laia said:
			
		

> In this case I think, yes, it matters.
> 
> Asturian accent (or gallician or canarian) would use the form "bebí". Well, I agree in this point with San. Maybe I'm wrong.


Ummm. I was talking about saying "it doesn't have any sense." En cualquier acento que digas "it doesn't have any sense." está mal. 
No digan "it doesn't have any sense" por "it doesn't make any sense." No es inglés. Es como decir : "I have a pain of head."


----------



## Laia

I thought you were talking about "bebí" instead of "have sense". I thought you were saying that it doesn't matter the accent in the form "bebí".
So... sorry


----------



## WillyLandron

Laia said:
			
		

> I thought you were talking about "bebí" instead of "have sense". I thought you were saying that it doesn't matter the accent in the form "bebí".
> So... sorry



No, it's okay. No worries. A lot of things in Spanish sound weird to us but they are really completely normal somewhere else. We might think they are «wrong» but people say them everyday. «Yo bebí mucho en la vida» is very normal and perfectly correct in the Dominican Republic. It's interesting that some people in other places think it's wrong but it's also pretty much irrelevant. It's also irrelevant to somebody in Aranjuez that it's correct in Santo Domingo.

What I was trying to get was a sense of the different meanings the different tenses conveyed.

For example :

_Fue un error dejar los estudios._

Did this person quit school? --Yes. How do you know? I never said so. But the tense tells you he did. So I don't have to.
_*
Hubiera sido *un error dejar los estudios._

Did this guy quit school? --No. See?

I was looking for *that*. How sentences sound when somebody from Tenerife or Bilbao say them, not that it's not interesting, but that's very far away from most people who speak Spanish and an issue that has to do with less than ten percent of the Spanish-speaking world.

Did you say what those sentences mean to you? Would you like to comment? I'm interested in knowing.


----------



## San

San said:
			
		

> For me, as an American, the phrase "has no sense" doesn't make any sense. I think you mean "makes no sense." I doesn't matter what accent you say it in.
> 
> Several people say #2 sounds okay to them so, with all due respect, I don't care how it sounds to you.
> 
> Thanks for your answer and have a nice day.



Thank you very much for your corrections. I'm sorry if I sound very rude. My English doesn't let me expresing better. Have a nice day you too.

San


----------



## Laia

_¡Yo *bebí* mucho!_
_¡Yo *bebía* mucho!_
_¡Yo *he bebido* mucho!_
A ver...
He sacado la coletilla "en la vida" porque me lía un poco, espero que te sirva igualmente.

1. Interpretaría que esta persona bebió mucho un día concreto, por ejemplo: _Bebí muchísimo en aquella fiesta que hicimos el año pasado, y a la mañana siguiente... ¡no recordaba nada!_

2. Interpretaría que me está hablando un ex-alcohólico.

3. Interpretaría dos cosas:
     - Que alguien ya no quiere beber más por esa noche. Por ejemplo: _No, no quiero otra copa, gracias. Ya he bebido mucho: tres vasos de sangría, dos cubatas y una cerveza._
_     - _Que alguien ha bebido mucho la noche anterior. Por ejemplo: _¡Qué resaca tengo! No me extraña, porque esta noche he bebido mucho..._


----------



## WillyLandron

Laia said:
			
		

> _¡Yo *bebí* mucho!_
> _¡Yo *bebía* mucho!_
> _¡Yo *he bebido* mucho!_
> A ver...
> He sacado la coletilla "en la vida" porque me lía un poco, espero que te sirva igualmente.
> 
> 1. Interpretaría que esta persona bebió mucho un día concreto, por ejemplo: _Bebí muchísimo en aquella fiesta que hicimos el año pasado, y a la mañana siguiente... ¡no recordaba nada!_
> 
> 2. Interpretaría que me está hablando un ex-alcohólico.
> 
> 3. Interpretaría dos cosas:
> - Que alguien ya no quiere beber más por esa noche. Por ejemplo: _No, no quiero otra copa, gracias. Ya he bebido mucho: tres vasos de sangría, dos cubatas y una cerveza._
> _     - _Que alguien ha bebido mucho la noche anterior. Por ejemplo: _¡Qué resaca tengo! No me extraña, porque esta noche he bebido mucho..._



Gracias, Laía.

Esto me sirve mucho. Eso de "en la vida" era un truco para poder idenficar aquellos que tildan de incorrecto todo lo que le parece fuera del uso de su región. Da igual sin _la coletilla_, jajaja. 

Esto me dice que en España el perfecto es un evento pasado cercano. O sea, algo que pasó recientemente o que tiene consequencias hoy.

*España:
*
Bebí. 
(I drank but on a specific day long ago; it's not relevant).

He bebido. 
(I drank not too long ago. I might want to not drive now).

*Santo Domingo:
*
Bebí.  
(I drank today or I drank 40 years ago, you can't tell).

He tomado. 
(I have had alcohol before but probably not today).


----------



## San

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Gracias, Laía.
> 
> Esto me sirve mucho. Eso de "en la vida" era un truco para poder idenficar aquellos que tildan de incorrecto todo lo que le parece fuera del uso de su región. Da igual sin _la coletilla_, jajaja.


En la guardería de mi barrio he visto trileros mejores que tú.



			
				WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Esto me dice que en España el perfecto es un evento pasado cercano. O sea, algo que pasó recientemente o que tiene consequencias hoy.


Es importante la disyuntiva porque de hecho el acontecimiento podría ser muy lejano. Lo que pasa es que en tanto que ocurrió en un periodo que todavía consideramos abierto, podría tener consecuencias hoy, cierto.



			
				WillyLandron said:
			
		

> *España:
> *
> Bebí.
> (I drank but on a specific day long ago; it's not relevant).


Sí, pero no es universal en España, por ejemplo:

"Marcho, que hoy ya bebí más de la cuenta"



> He bebido.
> (I drank not too long ago. I might want to not drive now).


El pretérito perfecto puede tener también más sentidos:

"Esa peli ya la he visto"
Acontecimiento puntual del pasado, que no nos interesa realmente cuando ocurrió, sino el hecho en sí de que haya ocurrido ya. A lo mejor ví la película hace veinte años. Quizás ya no tiene ninguna influencia.

"Hemos recorrido un largo camino hasta aquí"
"He bebido mucho en mi vida"
"Europa ha prosperado mucho en los últimos siglos"
"La humanidad ha dado grandes pasos desde el neolítico"
Son acontecimientos no puntuales, sino repetidos durante un largo periodo que llega desde el pasado a nuestros días. Las coletillas "hasta aquí" "en la vida", etc, son las que te acotan el periodo del que estamos hablando.

Sin coletilla ninguna "He bebido" signfica o bien que estoy templao/resacoso ( ahora ) o que he sido bebedor en algún momento de mi vida pasada, pudiera ser hace cincuenta años. A lo mejor ya no tiene ninguna influencia en mí hoy, ni siquiera en mi hígado. 

¿ Un cigarro ?
No, gracias no fumo
Hace bien, no es bueno para su salud
Bueno, realmente *he fumado* mucho
¿ Cuánto hace que lo dejó ?
Diez años.

Me estoy refiriendo a la forma de hablar del entorno geográfico que conozco. Por eso aclaré en mi anterior mensaje *"como español"*. Realmente no tengo la menor idea de cómo se habla en Santo Domingo y de qué es allí correcto o incorrecto.


----------



## solecito

Hola, bueno la verdad al ver estas oraciones, me imagino a alguien platicando algo de su vida pasada, no e=necesariamente de alguien que ya no está en este mundo , y no necesariamente de alguien que ya no bebe,veamos:

_¡Yo *bebí* mucho en la vida!....¡y lo sigo haciendo !.....esto típico de un orgullosos alcohólico.

_
_¡Yo *bebía* mucho en la vida! pero ahora mi enfermedad me ha cambiado, y ya no bebo.

_
_¡Yo *he bebido* mucho en la vida!, ¡y seguiré bebiendo¡_
_En esta última me imagino a un esposo contestando a su mujer después de un reclamo de parte de ella. No me parecen frases raras, pues al menos aquí en México cuando platicas cosas de el pasado, es una forma muy común de hablar._

_"Yo he trabajado mucho en la vida"_

_"Yo trabajé mucho ne la vida"_

_"Yo había trabajado mucho en la vida, pero luego me gané la lotería y ya no fué necesario"_

_"Yo había trabajado mucho en la vida, porque no me quedaba opción, ahora sigo trabajando pero ya no tanto"_

_"En la vida" es lo mismo que cuando en inglés se utiliza "in life"_
_" I have work hard in life"_


----------



## Fonεtiks

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> _*Tomé *mucho _
> _*Tomaba* mucho_
> _*He tomado* mucho_
> ¿Estas frases tienen el mismo sentido para ustedes?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
1. I drank too much = Tomé mucho ayer, hoy en la tarde, hace 50 años, en mi vida pasada. 
2. I used to drink too much = Tomaba cuando era joven, hace 50 años
3. I've drunk too much / I drank too much = He tomado mucho (ayer), he tomado hace poco, he tomado mucho o varias clases de bebidas en mi vida (so far)


----------



## WillyLandron

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> 1. I drank too much = Tomé mucho ayer, hoy en la tarde, hace 50 años, en mi vida pasada.
> 2. I used to drink too much = Tomaba cuando era joven, hace 50 años
> 3. I've drunk too much / I drank too much = He tomado mucho (ayer), he tomado hace poco, he tomado mucho o varias clases de bebidas en mi vida (so far)



Muchas gracias. El otra día estaba viendo un programa del Peru y noté que se usa mucho el perfecto. No tanto como los españoles pero se usa y sirve también para marcar, como dices tú, lo que acaba de pasar "hace poco."

Para nosotros el perfecto se usa mucho en frases como "Yo no he tomado vino en mi vida.» y «Yo nunca he dicho eso.»


----------



## bluejazzshark

As I understand it, bebi is an action completed in the past. One that the speaker views as distant or unconnected with his present reality.

bebia is a description of the past, but implies that the action has finished.

he bebido means that in the past I've drunk, and maybe I still drink now, and might do in the future (this is the idea of unfinished time associated with the present perfect).

So if you say "He bebido en la vida" you are talking about an experience which may not have finished.

Just my take on it...

- Blue


----------



## WillyLandron

Thanks, Bluejazz. I apreciate everybody's take on it.


----------



## Fonεtiks

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias. El otra día estaba viendo un programa del Peru y noté que se usa mucho el perfecto. No tanto como los españoles pero se usa y sirve también para marcar, como dices tú, lo que acaba de pasar "hace poco."


 
Creo que se usa tanto el perfecto como el imperfecto o pretérito. Verbos como beber, comer, conocer, hablar, dar, usualmente están acompañados de perfecto, pasado continuo o incluso de pasado perfecto (había) sobretodo en las áreas donde el Quechua tiene influencia:

Habló con mucha gente = He talked to many people, no conectado al presente y/o sin repercusión en el presente
Hablaba con mucha gente = He used to talk to many people OR He was talking to many people
Ha hablado con mucha gente = He's talked to many people OR He talked to many people. Está implícito el efecto presente que tiene la acción.
Había hablado con mucha gente = He had talked to many people OR He talked to many people. Quechua influence, expresa cierto grado de sorpresa.

Claro que en español la diferencia entre "habló" y "ha hablado" no es tan marcada como en inglés, la gente los usa indistintamente. Sin embargo, mi impresión es que en los verbos de movimiento, como salir, ir, viajar, sacar o poner se nota la diferencia no de cercanía al presente, sino de CONEXIÓN al presente más claramente:

Viajó a Cuzco = se fue hace poco o mucho, pero no sé si volvió, quizá se quedó, quizá regresó. Pretérito
Ha viajado a Cuzco = se ha ido y sigue allí O viajó y tiene la experiencia del viaje siempre presente.

Obviamente viajaba le da el toque de "used to travel" o "was traveling" dependiendo del contexto

Saludos


----------

